# New Guitar Day - Gibson J-45



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just picked up a Gibson G-45 and I'm in love:











Sounds awsome and plays like a dream. I'll give a more complete review once my fingers get tired of playing. It'll be a while....:rockon2:


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

If I were to own this guitar, I'd be very very very happy. I rented one from L&M and I absolutely loved it. Too bad I was kinda scared of breaking it, since it was only a rental and a very expensive one at that. Nevertheless, this baby will give you much guitar-related pleasure. ENJOY!!! :wave::wave:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats, those are great guitars. I recently played an older, beat to shit model in a local store. Tone to the max!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GEORGOUS!!! Very nice, enjoy your new guitar!


----------

